# Power Stations Simple Information



## mechaniky_Segas (14 مايو 2011)

هذه ملفات بسيطة جدا عن فكرة عمل محطات الطاقة المختلفة وايضا عن المحطات الحرارية المركبة.
يرجي الدعاء ولو بدون رد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (15 مايو 2011)

هذه فيديوهات بسيطة اخري عن اساسيات التربينات الغازية والبخارية


----------



## elrefae (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (16 مايو 2011)

ده فيديو جديد عن توليد الطاقة في المحطات النووية و محطات تستخدم الفحم.
وان شاء الله نتواصل مع ملفات بسيطة وسهلة الفهم باستمرار.
متنسوش الدعاء ولو بدون رد.


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (17 مايو 2011)

ده فيديو عن ال Combined Cycle


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (17 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله هتشغل محطة نووية من بيتك وهتتحكم في كل حاجة وانت علي مكتبك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (18 مايو 2011)

زي ما اتفقنا امبارح النهارده ميعادنا مع Nuclear Power Plant Simulator
بس قبل ما تشتغل عليها تقرأ الملف الوورد الاول لااااااااااااااازم تقراه علشان تشتغل صح 
وان شاااء الله نشتغل مع بعض في محطة الضبعة في 2017
ادعوا لمصر


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (18 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله هجيبلكم Simulation رهيب لل Single shaft gas turbine


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (19 مايو 2011)

زي ما اتفقنا امبارح ميعادنا النهارده مع محاكاة للكنترول الخاص بالتربينات الغازية
مع اللينك
http://www.mediafire.com/?cvewtd3uw9fmqjf


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (19 مايو 2011)

بعد فك الضغط يتم التشغيل من الملف gtsim1v-ver2


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (19 مايو 2011)

ميعادنا بكره ان شاء الله مع ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (20 مايو 2011)

الملف بتاع النهارده حاجه عن المحاكاة الخاصة بكنترول التربينات الغازية بس بسيط جدا مش زي الملف السابق.
اقرأ الملف How does it work قبل التشغيل


----------



## Majid Kh. Ali (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع المفيد........ يارب يحفظ مصر ويبارك فيك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (20 مايو 2011)

استكمالا للموضوع ده عرض للتربينات البخارية من توشيبا

http://www.mediafire.com/?ftef10yd5wm76d5


----------



## mohamedelhelw (20 مايو 2011)

الحقيقة أود ان اقدم لكم شكرا عظيما علي مجهودكم الرائع والخرافي علي تقديمكم المعلومات الهندسيه بشكل مفيد للجميع سواء للخريج الحديث او القديم زيي واكرر الشكر والتحيه


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (20 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله نكمل مع محطات الطاقة و ملحقاتها المختلفة 
بس اعملوا حسابكوا هنبطل فيديوهات وهنبدأ عرض معلومات وعايزين نتناقش فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## رائد حيران (20 مايو 2011)

بـــــــــــارك الله بك وشكــــــــــرا لك على هــــــــــــذه المواضيع الرائــــــــــعة


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

النهارده معادنا مع ملف صغير عن التزييت ومعاه محاكاة لعملية التزييت


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

majid kh. Ali قال:


> شكرا لهذا الموضوع المفيد........ يارب يحفظ مصر ويبارك فيك



شكرا لردك الجميل
وربنا يحفظ مصر لينا وللعرب كلهم ان شاء الله


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

elrefae قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع




شكرا لك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

mohamedelhelw قال:


> الحقيقة أود ان اقدم لكم شكرا عظيما علي مجهودكم الرائع والخرافي علي تقديمكم المعلومات الهندسيه بشكل مفيد للجميع سواء للخريج الحديث او القديم زيي واكرر الشكر والتحيه



اشكرك جزيلا اخي


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

رائد حيران قال:


> بـــــــــــارك الله بك وشكــــــــــرا لك على هــــــــــــذه المواضيع الرائــــــــــعة



اشكرك اخي


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله اجيبلكم ملف عن ال Hydraulic power plant


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

ده ملف فيديو عن ال Hydraulic Power Plant


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله مع ملف جديد ان شاء الله


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (21 مايو 2011)

ده ملف عن Geothermal power plants


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (22 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله بكره نتقابل و ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (23 مايو 2011)

النهارده معانا ملف بسيط جدا عن Rankine Cycle


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (24 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله بكرة يكون في ملف جديد


----------



## eng.zahid (25 مايو 2011)

الاخ المهندس ميكانيكي - سيكا .. تحية طيبة
واحب ان اقدم شكري على هذه الملفات الرائعة .. حقا مجهود تستحق الشكر والثناء عليه .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والابداع والتفوق .... مع تمنياني بالتواصل وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (26 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## عمر جم (26 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (26 مايو 2011)

عمر جم قال:


> thnxxxxxxxxx



شكرا لك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (26 مايو 2011)

ملف بسيط عن ال Boiler Simulation


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (26 مايو 2011)

الملف المرفق


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (27 مايو 2011)

ده ملف فلاش كويس جدا عن المحطات الحرارية


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (27 مايو 2011)

ده ملف عن التربينات الغازية لغير المختصين
انا قولت اجيبه لانه بسيط جدا وسهل


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (27 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله يكون معانا ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

ملف عن Thermal Power Station


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله نتقابل مع ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

ملف فلاش عن التربينات الغازية


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله نتقابل مع ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

بكره ان شاء الله نتقابل و ملف جديد


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا لهذا الجهد
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (29 مايو 2011)

ملف مبسط عن التربينات الغازية


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (29 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله نتقابل مع ملف جديد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (31 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله ده اخر ملف لينا في الموضوع ده علشان الموضوع ميكبرش عن كده
ارجو ان يكون الناس استفادت من الموضوع
ويا ريت متنسوش الدعاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (31 مايو 2011)

الملف عن تشغيل التربينات الغازية من الشركة العملاقة جنرال اليكتريك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (31 مايو 2011)

معلش نسيت الرابط !!!!!!!
http://www.mediafire.com/?78p9exdd5tdo88n
اخر طلب الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء خير رد ولو بدون رد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (3 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله عايزين نعمل موضوع جديد يكون عن التربينات البخارية ارجو لو حد عنده اقتراحات يفيدني بيها قبل ما ابتدي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (4 يونيو 2011)

yasoooo2005 قال:


> شكرا لهذا الجهد
> ننتظر المزيد



اشكرك اخي


----------



## millerwa (5 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (5 يونيو 2011)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (6 يونيو 2011)

millerwa قال:


> وفقك الله لكل خير


شكرا اخي


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (7 يونيو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (7 يونيو 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع


شكرا لك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (8 يونيو 2011)

ابومساعد9009 قال:


> تسلم


شكرا لك


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (9 يونيو 2011)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## كونان14 (12 يونيو 2011)

والله تشكر شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (13 يونيو 2011)

كونان14 قال:


> والله تشكر شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ابجديات (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك , وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (16 يونيو 2011)

ابجديات قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك , وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## قهرتني ضحكته (23 يونيو 2011)

يآآآآآآشششششيخ ربي يوفـقك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 يوليو 2011)

قهرتني ضحكته قال:


> يآآآآآآشششششيخ ربي يوفـقك


شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااا للجميع


----------



## HMS (19 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة كنت ادور مثل هذي الفلاشات والفيديوهات التي تحاكي الدوائر المختلفة ..

فعلاً ما ادري وش اقول لك .. ما اقول إلا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير .. فعلاً كنت مميز في طرحك ..


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (20 يوليو 2011)

hms قال:


> بصراحة كنت ادور مثل هذي الفلاشات والفيديوهات التي تحاكي الدوائر المختلفة ..
> 
> فعلاً ما ادري وش اقول لك .. ما اقول إلا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير .. فعلاً كنت مميز في طرحك ..


شكرا لك اخي الكريم
يكفيني الدعاء


----------



## Macclourin (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (28 يوليو 2011)

macclourin قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## tamereng78 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Bustami (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخواني على مجهودكم والله يوفقكم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (4 أغسطس 2011)

tamereng78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> مشكوووووووووووووور



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (6 أغسطس 2011)

bustami قال:


> مشكور اخواني على مجهودكم والله يوفقكم


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (20 أغسطس 2011)

mechaniky_segas قال:


> ده فيديو عن ال combined cycle



انا ملاحظ ان اعداد الناس اللي بتنزل الملفات المضغوطه مختلفه
لازم تنزل الثلاث ملفات لانهم في الاخر هيتفك ضغطهم في ملف واحد


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

هدية العيد امتحان شامل في التوربينات الغازية


----------



## احمد الرجا (30 أغسطس 2011)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (1 سبتمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> هدية العيد امتحان شامل في التوربينات الغازية



علي فكرة اجابات الاسئلة كلها موجوده في نهاية الملف
كل سنه و انتم طيبين


----------



## mafathy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mafathy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (4 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد الرجا قال:


> رائع بارك الله فيك


شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 سبتمبر 2011)

mafathy قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اربع شهور والف تحميل


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله ضمنت شوية دعاء زي الفل
اكيد علي الاقل من الاف واحد اللي حملوا الملفات 500 واحد دعولي


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## islam khattab (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عمر الكبيسي قال:


> many thanks




شكرا لك أخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 سبتمبر 2011)

العراقي الميكانيكي قال:


> شكرااا جزيلا على المجهود




شكرا لك أخي


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_salem79 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
بصراحة مقدرش اقول اكتر من كده لاني بصراحة مش لاقي شكر اشكرك بيه اعظم من كده
ملفات رائعة وفيديوهات جميلة ومعلومات قيمة
والأفضل من ذلك تحميل مباشر ولينكات سليمة على سيرفرات سريعة
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك بس ياريت نشوف مواضيع اخري زي دي كده وافضل ان شاء الله
ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويفر لك ولوالديك
امين


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (22 سبتمبر 2011)

islam khattab قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




شكرا لك أخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد حماده نصر قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود الرائع. وبارك الله فيك



شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس Mechaniky لا اعرف فيما اذا كنت تعمل في محطات توليد القدرة ام لا كون هذه الملفات تتعلق بهذا المجال .. ولكن عموما الملفات لا توصف باقل من ممتازة ... وخاصة ملف شركة جنيرال اليكتريك العالمية حيث ان الكتاب يشرح مواصفات التوربين نوع فريم 6 في محطة خور الزبير وهو مفيد جدا كوني اعمل بهذا المجال ايضا .. ارجوا منك التواصل والافادة .. والدعاء الخالص لك من القلب...... دمت بخير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد حماده نصر قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود الرائع. وبارك الله فيك



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ali_salem79 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بصراحة مقدرش اقول اكتر من كده لاني بصراحة مش لاقي شكر اشكرك بيه اعظم من كده
> ملفات رائعة وفيديوهات جميلة ومعلومات قيمة
> والأفضل من ذلك تحميل مباشر ولينكات سليمة على سيرفرات سريعة
> ...



شكرا لردك وان شاء الله انا بجهز لموضوع جديد وربنا يسهل


----------



## mustafatel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (1 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> مهندس mechaniky لا اعرف فيما اذا كنت تعمل في محطات توليد القدرة ام لا كون هذه الملفات تتعلق بهذا المجال .. ولكن عموما الملفات لا توصف باقل من ممتازة ... وخاصة ملف شركة جنيرال اليكتريك العالمية حيث ان الكتاب يشرح مواصفات التوربين نوع فريم 6 في محطة خور الزبير وهو مفيد جدا كوني اعمل بهذا المجال ايضا .. ارجوا منك التواصل والافادة .. والدعاء الخالص لك من القلب...... دمت بخير



ان شاء الله نتواصل ونفيد بعض


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> هدية العيد امتحان شامل في التوربينات الغازية


 

اتمنى ان يكون لديك المزيد من هذه الاسئلة التي تتعلق بالتوربينات الغازية فهي ممتازة جدا ومفيدة جدا ... يرجى الرفع ان وجدت وباسرع وقت تحياتي عالمجهود الي تقوم به.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (5 أكتوبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> شكرا



شكرا لك أخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 أكتوبر 2011)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## مهندس سعودي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي العزيز 
واتمنى لك التوفيق على ماتقدمه من مادة علمية دسمة


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (13 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون لديك المزيد من هذه الاسئلة التي تتعلق بالتوربينات الغازية فهي ممتازة جدا ومفيدة جدا ... يرجى الرفع ان وجدت وباسرع وقت تحياتي عالمجهود الي تقوم به.



لو في اي اسئلة جديدة هرفعها علي طول ان شاء الله


----------



## uaeueng (15 أكتوبر 2011)

shokran ya a5y


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس سعودي قال:


> اشكرك اخي العزيز
> واتمنى لك التوفيق على ماتقدمه من مادة علمية دسمة



شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي


----------



## اسامةمحمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (19 أكتوبر 2011)

uaeueng قال:


> shokran ya a5y


شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اسامةمحمد قال:


> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك




شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

islam khattab قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وصحة و سلامة


----------



## fokary (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akhs (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 نوفمبر 2011)

fokary قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## عمار أخرس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير
مواضيع مهمة وصعبة


----------



## الهجرس حمدتو (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasoooo2005 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا برنس


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 نوفمبر 2011)

akhs قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا لك اخي


----------



## herouse (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## herouse (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## abdelrahim (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zain125 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم
على المجهود الطيب
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذي الملفات الجميلة , جاري تحمليهم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 نوفمبر 2011)

عمار أخرس قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> مواضيع مهمة وصعبة



شكرا لك


----------



## eng.zahid (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود راائع وفقك الله


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الهجرس حمدتو قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## virtualknight (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الملفات القيمة جدا جدا...والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 ديسمبر 2011)

yasoooo2005 قال:


> شكرا يا برنس



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (13 ديسمبر 2011)

yasoooo2005 قال:


> شكرا يا برنس



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (20 ديسمبر 2011)

herouse قال:


> thx :d



شكرا لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 ديسمبر 2011)

abdelrahim قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله خير



شكرا لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 ديسمبر 2011)

zain125 قال:


> بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك



شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جمال ابو يوسف قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> اخى الكريم
> على المجهود الطيب
> تقبل تحياتى




شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (6 يناير 2012)

abu david قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذي الملفات الجميلة , جاري تحمليهم



شكرا لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (13 يناير 2012)

zahidmetal قال:


> مجهود راائع وفقك الله



شكرا لك


----------



## sfrot11 (19 يناير 2012)

الله ينور يا رجالة


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (22 يناير 2012)

virtualknight قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الملفات القيمة جدا جدا...والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع



شكرا لك أخي


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك في هذا العلم النافع واحسبه في ميزان حسناتك اخي وجزاك الله في الدنيا والاخرة عن المطالعين خير الجزاء


----------



## thz46 (27 يناير 2012)

*الاخ المهندس ميكانيكي - سيكا .. تحية طيبة
اقدم شكري على هذه الملفات الرائعة .. مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك *​


----------



## Eihab GG (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوي الله يجازيك خير ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
عند طلب انت كريم ونحن نستاهل ، ممكن تتطرق لاجزاء البويلر والتوربين مع التوضيح وجزيت خيراً اخوي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 فبراير 2012)

virtualknight قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الملفات القيمة جدا جدا...والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع




شكرا لمرورك الكريم أخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 فبراير 2012)

aaar قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع*



شكرا لك


----------



## mr.aboosamh (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*
​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (21 فبراير 2012)

sfrot11 قال:


> الله ينور يا رجالة




شكرا لك


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (23 فبراير 2012)

ملفات رائعة ما شاء الله سلمت يمينك


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (23 فبراير 2012)

كتاب رائع سلمت يمينك


----------



## مهندس وعد (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (24 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله بك

*


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (2 مارس 2012)

محمد درويش سويسة قال:


> بارك الله لك في هذا العلم النافع واحسبه في ميزان حسناتك اخي وجزاك الله في الدنيا والاخرة عن المطالعين خير الجزاء




شكرا لك


----------



## ashigalhoor (2 مارس 2012)

زاك الله الف خير يا باش مهندس


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 مارس 2012)

thz46 قال:


> *الاخ المهندس ميكانيكي - سيكا .. تحية طيبة
> اقدم شكري على هذه الملفات الرائعة .. مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك *​




شكرا لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 مارس 2012)

eihab gg قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوي الله يجازيك خير ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
> عند طلب انت كريم ونحن نستاهل ، ممكن تتطرق لاجزاء البويلر والتوربين مع التوضيح وجزيت خيراً اخوي




شكرا لك
إن شاء الله نطرح موضوع جديد قريب


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 مارس 2012)

mr.aboosamh قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً*
> ​



شكرا لك


----------



## برهم السيد (14 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 مارس 2012)

محمد حسن جبر قال:


> ملفات رائعة ما شاء الله سلمت يمينك



شكرا لك أخي


----------



## mostafa_mobset (23 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## mostafa_mobset (24 مارس 2012)

الحقيقه الف مليون شكر بس فى حاجه صغيره كل الملفات اللى كانت على mediafire غير متاحه فلو من الممكن اعاده رفعها 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_mos3d (26 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 مارس 2012)

mostafa_mobset قال:


> الحقيقه الف مليون شكر بس فى حاجه صغيره كل الملفات اللى كانت على mediafire غير متاحه فلو من الممكن اعاده رفعها
> وشكرا



سأقوم برفعها مرة أخري في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 أبريل 2012)

محمد حسن جبر قال:


> كتاب رائع سلمت يمينك



شكرا لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (3 مايو 2012)

مهندس وعد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



شكرا لك اخي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (12 مايو 2012)

العراقي الميكانيكي قال:


> *بارك الله بك
> 
> *



شكرا لك


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و رحم والديك.....


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## بن فتوح (21 أغسطس 2012)

بارك اله فيك أخي ويرحم والديك ,,,,
أنا احتاج معلومات عن التآكل في التوربينات البخاريه ( مكانه ، أسبابه ، وطرق علاجه ) مسسسسستعععججججل جججددددداااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أغسطس 2012)

أولا مشكور جدا جدا علة مجموعة الفايلات ذات القيمة من مهندس متميز العطاء 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
و لي رجاء اعادة تحميل فايل المحاكاة على الفور شيرد اة تفعيله على الميديافاير 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## ziayad (23 أغسطس 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## amtmi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akshh (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ساكانا (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير،، عنجد كنت عم ابحث عن مثل هذه الاشياء


----------



## لعمش زايد (8 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على المجهود شكرا على المجهود الرائع* *الرائع*


----------



## m.almustafa (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير وفقك الله دوما" ولك شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## ساكانا (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز 
لكن الملف boiler simulation لا يعمل ،، هل لك ان ترفعه مرة اخرى ،، 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فايزة طارق (14 يونيو 2013)

منتدى فى غايه الجمال والروعه مفيد جدا للمهندسين ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## فايزة طارق (5 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكرمكم على هذه الاستفادة


----------



## youmsal (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود لكن روابط الميديافاير كلها لا تعمل


----------



## ahmed elnos (18 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا ينفعك بعلمك ويزودهولك يارب ويرحم اهلكويكرمهم


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## المكي* (28 سبتمبر 2013)

روعة بالتوفيق


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في خطواتك


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 يناير 2014)

أحسنتم المواضيع هذه مهمة جداً


----------



## jabbar2000 (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم علي التفاعل


----------

